# Any Freud PKG0028 (FT1700VCE + portable table) owners out there?



## Kris in Toronto (Jan 23, 2012)

I've recently bought a Freud package: FT1700VCE 2-1/4 HP fixed router and a portable table. The router is made in Spain, the table and the fence are made in the US and Canada. Please note that the table is different from the US model (I will post a link once the restrictions on my account are lifted).
So far I've been very pleased, the fence is very nice, there are two large micro-adjustment knobs, the table is flat and stable. The router is powerful, well built and very quiet. There are two separate collets for 1/2 and 1/4 bits, so changing bits is very easy. The above-the-table adjustments and bit changing are great...

I wonder if anyone has experienced any drawbacks or problems with the set. Please share your opinions, both positive and negative. Mind you, I am a newbie, so I may not be aware of some issues.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Kris in Toronto said:


> I've recently bought a Freud package: FT1700VCE 2-1/4 HP fixed router and a portable table. The router is made in Spain, the table and the fence are made in the US and Canada. Please note that the table is different from the US model (I will post a link once the restrictions on my account are lifted).
> So far I've been very pleased, the fence is very nice, there are two large micro-adjustment knobs, the table is flat and stable. The router is powerful, well built and very quiet. There are two separate collets for 1/2 and 1/4 bits, so changing bits is very easy. The above-the-table adjustments and bit changing are great...
> 
> I wonder if anyone has experienced any drawbacks or problems with the set. Please share your opinions, both positive and negative. Mind you, I am a newbie, so I may not be aware of some issues.


Hi Chris - I have a 1700 in a small portable table and have been very satisfied with it. It (mine) does have one little idiosynchrasy that nearly got me in trouble a couple of times. On my table mounted 1700, the spindle lock automatically engages at a specific place. A couple of times, trying to sneak up on a depth setting I would hear a slight ticking sound which turned out to be the partially engaged spindle lock. Had I not detected the noise and investigated I would likely have engaged the lock and seriously damaged something. My handheld 1700 has a different arrangement where there is a small lever that needs to be manually manipulated to engage the lock. I've been threatening to swap the bases but that's one task that keeps dropping to the bottom of the list.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

I have the Freud 1700 router, and all I can say is, good luck.
I have had mine in a table since new. the day after I got it, I couldn't move it up or down. Sent it in and they repaired it. It happened again soon after, and I returned it for exchange.
Since then:
1. The pos button lock setup has started slipping and they have sent me new parts 2 times.
2. A plastic coupling piece, that connects the above table adjuster, busted. They sent me a metal replacement.
3. A metal, die cast part, in the above table lock, broke 2 times, and both times they sent parts, with no question.

When locking the height down, from above the table, don't tighten it very hard.
I find the supplied adj. knob for above table adj, not easy to use. A plastic handled T hex driver works much easier.

Apart from needing repairs 6 times, I like the router. Sort of an oxymoron? 
The above table bit changes and adjustment have spoiled me!

2 collets are nice, but a self releasing one would be nicer.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## Richard55 (Jul 3, 2012)

*concave table*

Hi, I just set mine up and found that the table was not flat, it is dipping towards the center from all directions, with or without the router installed, on the stand or off. Called Freud, they said to bring it back for exchange. Hopefully next one will be ok.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Richard; one of the senior guys here (rank, not age) made a comment awhile back suggesting that a very slight concavity was actually a bonus, and he gave the reasoning why. It wasn't something that affected me so I didn't bookmark it. Perhaps someone else did?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> Richard; one of the senior guys here (rank, not age) made a comment awhile back suggesting that a very slight concavity was actually a bonus, and he gave the reasoning why. It wasn't something that affected me so I didn't bookmark it. Perhaps someone else did?


Dan, I think slight convexity is ok - not concavity....


----------

